# I'm Makin' Cheese!!



## Old McDonald (Mar 31, 2009)

I looked at WalMart and Piggly Wiggly for the junket tablet rennet. Couldn't find it.... maybe I just don't know what to look for. Anybody know what the container looks like?? Anyway... I decided to make the vinegar cheese. It's draining now...I can't wait to try it! It's been hanging for about 45min. How much longer do I have to wait??? :crazy


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Usually it is in the ice cream additives section...with the caramel, toppings etc...at least in my grocery stores. You will have much better consistency and sucess with real rennet. I recommend Dairyconnection.com or maybe someone has some they are willing to share since it has a fairly short shelf life.

Congrats on your cheese making!

Paula


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I always thought junket rennet could make cheese. But then when I finally found some at a store in Arkansas called, "Duffy's" I was going to try it. I hadn't seen it in any stores before either here in VA or in Arkansas. I opened the box and the directions said to use for custard and had a ton of recipes for custard. I just looked to double check before I wrote this: In Goats Produce Too she says to not use junket rennet, its not intended to use to make cheese.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

right it is not nearly as good to use for cheese but my box did have recipes for hard cheese etc. I used to always by it Bernice for Ostakaka  but then again that is more custard type


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Sondra......I just happened to wonder...I can't remember the name of this cheese, its like a hard cheese but soft, almost like custard in the middle. I wish I could remember the name of that cheese. Anyways, would junket work in that?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Haven't a clue  am no cheese guru


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Would it be brie? Brie has a hard surface yet when cut it has a creamy custard inside.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Autumn...thats it!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't think I would try the junket tabs for that Bernice


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Sondra.......knowing my luck I would end up with a bubbling blob spewing all over my kitchen! :help2


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah me too.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

:rofl -thar she blows- as the cheese goes bubble bubble splat and the next person that walks into your kitchen wonders how in the world you got cheese up on the ceiling and you get to tell the "well you see it's like this" story...... I looked for the junket tabs the other day cause mom was asking about them she'd never seen them at the grocery store before and I'd remembered seeing them on the aisle w/the pb& J and all the ice cream toppings well apparently our Wal Mart doesn't carry them anymore.. Probably a good thing I can just envision experimenting with them :rofl


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so glad you posted S's B! I completely missed reading one of Sondra's posts.......about the Ostakaka! YUM......with ligonberries! dance: Got a recipe Sondra by chance? 

Now to find a pickled herring source and I'll be good to go!

Anyways.......I can see me explaining that to my house insurance company.......you see.......I was making this cheese and suddenly the blob exploded! :rofl


----------

